# Rain!



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I bow to you oh rain gods, open your heart and clouds and flood us with your mercy, let this small but thankful downpour but be but a sample of great things to come.

Amen

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Can I get an amen?

A-MEN!!!! Bring it.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Bring it on!

Wasn't long ago we had plenty but then mother above decided to turn the spigot off!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Shat, that didn't work

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks like a solid line of rain dropping storms coming from Indy, bad news is looks like they are going to stay north of Columbus, north enough to miss the head waters of the local flows, hope they turn more south

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I swear we have a friggin bubble over us here. I can't buy a drop of rain in my yard. WTF?
None of the gauges popped even a little. Well, except that one by you. Looks like they turned on the faucet.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks like you might get some today, the tail of the line might hit Dublin, let's pray...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks like it just came right through the headwaters of where you guys are planning to go...That water ought to be heading down to your stretch by about Saturday afternoon. Always seems like it takes almost three days to make it from there down to the gage.

I told you to look to the east. That one over there has been pretty steady, and should get a nice shot in a few hours.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm getting dumped on right now. I'd be happy with about 3 inches of water in the river so I don't have to get out and drag the yak as much!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Lotsa rain in a short amount of time.
Boo!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yep this is just enough to make the lower Scioto's mud access road hard to get into. It will be a rough weekend for me.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got a quick 1/4 inch in south west ohio. I dont think much of it will hit the rivers though. 



rustyfish said:


> Yep this is just enough to make the lower Scioto's mud access road hard to get into. It will be a rough weekend for me.


Your not calling it just yet are you? im grabbin bait tonight.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I got caught in a down poor at work just before I posted that but its all we got so I think we should be ok.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I just got off the river. The levels are mostly unchanged from 3 days ago. The clarity is almost the same only a slight change. There was a good 3 feet of visibility last time out today there was 24-30 inches if visibility. The fish are not nearly as aggressive tonight as they were last time out either. Only hooked 3 fish in 3 hours.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

yakfish said:


> I just got off the river. The levels are mostly unchanged from 3 days ago. The clarity is almost the same only a slight change.


This is a statewide board. And I know just in Central Ohio rivers there are some that didn't budge much, and a couple that raised by a factor of 5X.
Tough to make broad statements on river levels and clarity.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> This is a statewide board. And I know just in Central Ohio rivers there are some that didn't budge much, and a couple that raised by a factor of 5X.
> Tough to make broad statements on river levels and clarity.


Here near Dayton I got rained out and couldn't work yesterday. It rained from about 8am off and on until about 2pm with some heavy down pours a times. My point was even though there seemed to be a significant rain fall the ground is so dry it soaked it all up and had very little effect on the water. This would be the same state wide.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Alright, I guess. But there was some isolated areas of heavier, more significant rain throughout the state. 
Look at the one below. Looks tasty!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Our small streams did not budge. Our bigger rivers are supposed to come up a foot tonight though, im assuming its water comming from up north....above Columbus. We will be on the rising river, hoping for some big ole flatties.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> Our bigger rivers are supposed to come up a foot tonight though, im assuming its water comming from up north....above Columbus.


Pavement...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

No explanation for the Scioto gage below downtown Cowlumbus, unless they have started tearing out the lowhead already, and that pool above it is accounting for the flow. The Tangy and Scioto gages above that don't show any reason for that water to be running that high over the past week.

I am sometimes amazed how one flow not far from another can get a very nice bump while another is relatively unaffected. There is one Central Ohio flow which has been running Steady Eddie for a few weeks now because its shed (which has three feeders from different directions) got the best of the last real rain we got a few weeks back. That is what I am hitting.

Bubba, I'll bet you the gage you are watching for this weekend bumps back up tomorrow sometime. It always seems to get that short bump from the close rain, and then gets a more significant rise the next day, almost three days after the headwaters make their way down.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, it wasn't enough for my trip. I scratched out 2 dinks, and I had to go to a tube to get them. I friggin hate fishing tubes. HATE it!

Fine day to be out enjoying the water though.


----------

